# You'll enjoy this more if you speak German



## Eledhwen (Jun 20, 2009)

Middle-earth's woes as topical news subjects.

My Deutsch is not very good these days; but I still thought this was rather clever: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuG09_P_8Jw


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 25, 2009)

The link didn't work for me.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 26, 2009)

My mistake! I put the emoticon withiin the link! Please try again.


----------



## Ash Nazg (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh my... this is absolutely priceless. Please though, if you don't understand what the anchor is saying, find someone near you who speaks German... it's absolutely delightful.


----------

